

Why the Motorola Android is a sure-fire hit - PatrickMorrell
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/reviews/4335459.html?nav=RSS20&src=syn&dom=yah_buzz&mag=pop

======
haseman
No such thing as a sure-fire hit, especially in the mobile world. Verizon's
Droid looks like the best Android phone to date, but that won't make it a hit
in-and-of itself.

The Droid's best feature, over the iPhone, may end up being it's ability to
actually make and receive phone calls.

------
noelchurchill
Summary: The phone will be a hit because all the other phones on the Verizon
network suck, and because Verizon doesn't offer the iPhone.

